# prayers and thoughts needed



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

So my sunday started great i went to the range a got some trigger time and got to see a flamethrower used.

that was the fun part

at 230 called wife to see what she wanted to have for lunch when she tells me my son has a fever but she cant get the thermometer to work

i get home and his temp when i take it is 102.9 so we take him to the hospital. we get to the hospital and his fever is 103.9 this is only 15 min after i took his temp

2 hours later they tell us that they have to admit him and they would need to transport

so they move us to memorial childrens to find out that he has a massive UTI and a white cell count of 29000

they did a ultrasound today but no results et hopefully we get some answers and get to take him home tomorrow


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thinking about you all tonight man. Not really a regular praying man myself so I am not sure how much it would help, but i sent one up anyway.

My oldest came down with what the doc thought was meningitis at about 2 years old. Totally freaked us out. Turned out to be a bladder infection from a bubble bath but still scared the hell out of us.

Remember - kids are pretty resilient. Our parents probably handled everything at home and we're still alive.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wish you the very best Jason, I'm sure he's in good hands and all will turn out just fine. Your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hope he gets better soon and they find out what's wrong. It's that lovely time of the year when the kids go back to school. Prayers sent.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I remember my daughter going through the same thing, long ago. Scared the tar out of me.

So yes Praying for him, for you both and for the Dr.'s.

You are being watched over believe in that.

And Chris, it does count.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Prayer sent, included you and the wife. Hope he gets better and has a speedy recovery.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Prayer's also sent from the North.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Prayer sent up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Prayers for you and your family Jason. Keep us posted.


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

God bless you and yours prayers sent.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Remember When We are Weakest That is When God is Strongest! Prayers and Blessings sent your way Man!!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

well according to the nurses after the diaper he had this morning they said that it seems like his kidneys are back to normal dang thing weighed 230 grams so i guess he will probably going home today
and thank you all for the prayers they are greatly appreciated

i will update you all when we get home


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear it Jason. You take care of the little one and your family and let us know when you get a chance.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes thats very good news.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Praying for your son and the rest of your family Jason.

And Chris, keep praying, it works.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thats some good news, he'll do even better once he gets home.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

God is good and I was happy to hear the good news.

Richard said it well.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

First Ive seen on this post, sorry for the late response--glad to hear things are getting better. And like said kids are resilient. By the way my wife said 5 to 10000 white blood cell count is considered normal for the body--so 29000 is almost triple.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

every thing is good so far now that we are home but the antibiotics make him sleepy but in 2 weeks he has to have a vcug test and its going to be interesting


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats good to hear that he's home and feeling better.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great news. Hope he gets to feeling better fast.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

CO204yoter said:


> every thing is good so far now that we are home but the antibiotics make him sleepy but in 2 weeks he has to have a vcug test and its going to be interesting


Glad to hear he's feeling better Jason.

What is a vcug test?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

a vcug is a visual contrast urinary graph it means that they stick a catheter into his bladder and fill it with a visual contrast media and take an xray as he voids his bladder and for any guy it is a tender subject


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OUCH ! I hope they use a teeny weenie tube !!


----------



## rvrbnk1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey Man I am new to the site but I will be sending prayers and positive energy to you and your family.


----------

